# Calling the Doc.



## José Herring (Aug 6, 2021)

@doctoremmet Trying to reach you via DM on VI but can't see to start a conversation. Can you DM me. I'd like to talk to you about the various software modular offerings and don't want to start yet another thread on the subject just yet.

thx.


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 6, 2021)

Yes I seem to have some sort of setting inadvertently messed up - DM underway


----------

